# How do you modify your tools?



## intjonmiller (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm curious to know what kinds of modifications you guys make to your tools. I've done roofing and other architectural metal work where everyone removes or installs a carefully placed screw to disable the blade guard on their circular saws, for instance. (Sheet metal usually won't engage the guard lip properly so it just snags, jams, etc.) Siding, soffit, and fascia guys usually have mods to the nose of their staple guns. 

But I learned drywall from my father who learned from his father. Many tools are handmade. (Like my grandfather's awesome sanding rig, like a 1960s shop-made Festool Planex, though not quite so dustless, but much faster and far less dust than manual sanding.) I've never worked with another hanger or taper to see what they do and I've been curious. 

Thanks!


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/


----------



## intjonmiller (Jan 8, 2014)

There is a big difference between "what tools do you use?" and "how do you modify your tools?"


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

intjonmiller said:


> There is a big difference between "what tools do you use?" and "how do you modify your tools?"


He tells you on the site he linked to how he modifies his tools, but you'll have to read some.


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

intjonmiller said:


> There is a big difference between "what tools do you use?" and "how do you modify your tools?"


90% of my tool are modify....


----------



## roofermann (Jun 8, 2013)

First thing I can think of is sharpening my catspaws and flat bars. Also replacing the cotton string in my chalkline with braided masons twine (nylon).


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

intjonmiller said:


> There is a big difference between "what tools do you use?" and "how do you modify your tools?"


http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/attaching-angle-head-ball-another-handle-2656/


----------



## totes (Oct 17, 2013)

Sequential nail gun triggers goes bye bye.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

totes said:


> Sequential nail gun triggers goes bye bye.


I love that avatar Totes! :laughing:


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/how-ice-pumps-his-mud-4893/


----------

